# Karcher hose to fit Nilfisk



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

My karcher has died as alot seem to be lately, any way seen the offer on screwfix for the c120 and just wondering so i dont have to source new fittings for foam and such, will the hose from my karcher fit on the Nilfisk, the bit that screws into the washer.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

there is an adaptor you can buy to make it fit or you could buy a new lance fitting for a Nilfisk so it fits the correct hose.
hth


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I had this trouble and managed to sort it out (at a price).

To use the snowfoam lance, you can just buy the nilfisk adaptor itself. I bought mine from the same place I bought the lance - Elite Car Care. You swap them over. Look at the "servicing a snow foam lance" thread to see how to disassemble. It was fairly easy but I needed two pliers. 
clicky

As for extension hoses, I bought adaptors off a guy called qwasher on ebay.
My Expand-IT hose extension came with a 22mm M-M adaptor, which was necessary and these were the adaptors I bought:

clicky and clicky.

TBH, with the cost of everything, it may well be less hassle to buy the 7m Nilfisk extension hose.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

You will have to get a Kew/Alto adapter for your foam lance.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

chewysrixp said:


> My karcher has died as alot seem to be lately, any way seen the offer on screwfix for the c120 and just wondering so i dont have to source new fittings for foam and such, will the hose from my karcher fit on the Nilfisk, the bit that screws into the washer.


This is what I used, it screws on the Nilfisk outlet then the Karcher hose screws to it enabling you to use all your Karcher accessories :thumb:


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

ive got one of these adaptor's you can have for £8 delivered if you want it mate as i dont use it.


----------

